
Europe was the birthplace of mankind, not Africa, scientists find - startupflix
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2017/05/22/europe-birthplace-mankind-not-africa-scientists-find/
======
dkural
This is misleading & false. Genetic evidence has conclusively proven our roots
are in Africa. While the bone finds are real; the entire interpretation and
situating of those finds are incorrect. (I do human genomics for a living).

Their interpretation of geology is also incorrect. The saharan sand comes via
winds & continues to do so; making the Mediterranean soil very fertile:

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/capital-weather-
gang/wp/...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/capital-weather-
gang/wp/2018/03/26/photos-dust-from-the-sahara-has-turned-the-snow-orange-in-
russia-and-eastern-europe/?utm_term=.dda3ecf2937b)

~~~
PunchTornado
> Genetic evidence has conclusively proven our roots are in Africa

No, it did not. I didn't see any proof of that. Or is your proof the fact that
you work with the human genome and we must believe you?

The whole African origin theory rests on the fact that the oldest bones are
there and so the Homo erectus came from there.

If they would find homo erectus bones that are 1 million years older in China
then the theory will change.

~~~
goodpass
> No, it did not. I didn't see any proof of that. Or is your proof the fact
> that you work with the human genome and we must believe you?

I mean, I certainly trust an expert more than someone with an unhealthy amount
of distrust in experts..

------
steve_adams_86
Interesting, but what's to say we won't find older hominid bones in Africa
next year? Is it wise to be so certain that Europe was the birthplace of
mankind based on a single discovery? Really, the same goes for Africa. Why are
we deducing that each oldest bone means _that_ is where humans came from?

~~~
TorKlingberg
Also, when we say the birth of "mankind", do we mean Homo Sapiens, or the Homo
genus as a whole?

------
tscangussu
Is Evolution still a thing? Who cares where humans came from.

Elon Musk will merge you with an AI if you can afford that and you will be
part of the new Techno sapiens species.

